# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Научные данные: мужчин надо жалеть!

## Irina

Научные данные: мужчин надо жалеть!

Немецкие ученые из Берлинского университета выявили, что бурные скандалы с криком и битьем посуды у женщин снимают стресс и снижают риск преждевременной смерти от инфарктов и инсультов. У мужчин же все наоборот: внешние проявления агрессивности ухудшают самочувствие и повышают вероятность различных заболеваний:

на 20% увеличивается риск инфаркта миокарда;
на 30% - риск сердечных аритмий, в том числе опасных видов тахикардии;
на 10% - риск образования тромбов

----------


## Sanych

Мы про это давно знали без всяких учёных )
Так что жалейте нас женщины, не стесняйтесь )

----------


## Asteriks

Кого это жалеть нужно? Что-что? Слабый пол? Нуждается в жалости?

----------


## Sanych

Ещё как нуждается. Думаете почему у нас все эти болезни? Сами догадаетесь я надеюсь

----------


## Asteriks

Стесняюсь спросить: какие такие болезни?

----------


## Sanych

О которых в первом посте написано

----------


## Asteriks

Считается, что всё это из-за жён? О-о! А налево кто ходит? А потом стресс. Вспомните фильм "Осенний марафон". Сначала доведут себя до стресса, а потом виноватых ищут. Вот же где особи!

----------


## Sanych

Налево ходят отдохнуть от стресса

----------


## Asteriks

Налево ходят морально неустойчивые!

----------


## Banderlogen

Вам говорят, что от ваших истерик вам же становится лучше, а близкие ваши загибаются потихоньку. Всего-то.

----------


## Alexanderr

Я думаю, что снимают стресс и снижают риск преждевременной смерти от инфарктов и инсультов не скандалы с битьём посуды, а слёзы, так как женщина при этом часто плачет. А мужчины обычно при скандалах не плачут и тем самым подтверждают всю статистику, перечисленную Ириной. А вообще(моё мнение) мужчинам в стрессовых ситуациях полезно поплакать(лучше в молитве перед Богом) - здоровее будете .:acute:

----------

